# Get ready for summer's First Heat Wave!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For aquarists, the coming heat wave may be of concern. The expected temp is going to reach 28C or higher.

My plan is to capture cool night air in the house, keep an eye on the temp. during the day & perhaps switch to a reverse photoperiod (lights on at night & off during the heat of the day). May also turn on some fans over the reef tank & pull out the A/C unit if it gets really hot. 

Thursday is supposed to be the hottest day.

Just a heads up people

Anthony


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Aircon is already working very hard for me for my shrimp tanks hehehehe....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony get that AC going cause i think i am coming over lol I have my AC in storage i have to go get it out before i melt


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Been running my A/C for the whole week! Won't worry about that this year... so glad so glad so glad!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i'm just glad we didn't have the heat wave like last year LOL, that was INSANE!!!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

When I was into reef tanks heat was always a concern. 
Now that I am into turtles heat is a good thing. 
I may put some of mine outside in the pond so they can enjoy it more.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for those without the AC's Water bottles filled with frozen water, Freeze a bunch of them and just keep swapping em and refreezing as needed.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the heads up Anthony..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i should make a note that filling bottles with frozen water is hard to do.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Now forecast is 30C in Vancouver (so add a few degrees for in the Valley) and 31C on Thursday.

My A/C is now pulled out, all the pieces found & ready to turn on tomorrow afternoon. 

Soon, we may "miss" our crappy weather from the past month (what a bunch of whiners, eh?)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> For aquarists, the coming heat wave may be of concern. The expected temp is going to reach 28C or higher.
> 
> My plan is to capture cool night air in the house, keep an eye on the temp. during the day & perhaps switch to a reverse photoperiod (lights on at night & off during the heat of the day). May also turn on some fans over the reef tank & pull out the A/C unit if it gets really hot.
> 
> ...


i should do this my metal halides are pretty warm


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

im cheap and dont got a.c the reverse photo period is a good idea, i have my 120 set for that, it should stay quite cool


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea wife looked at the temps and told me i better take out the AC before she makes me install it tomorrow on my birthday, lol


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i should make a note that filling bottles with frozen water is hard to do.


 LOL!! that's some funny s$*t!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! Heat waves is always good news for me. Time for me to go the beach and cool off with the sexy hot girls. 

Last year my temp went to 96F even without a heater. Just my canister filter was heating the tank and the room temp. Lost some catfish due to the heat but some of my fish just don't care about it. Their metabolism got fast though so I have to feed more or they will start eating each other.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My condo was the same last year. It sat at 35 degrees, inside, for the whole summer. My tank heaters never turned on once and the water was heated by the ambient temperature to 5 degrees hotter than I usually keep it. Didn't lose any fish which was good, but man was it hard to sleep. My new place is much, much cooler.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

All of my heaters are off and the tanks are all still 28 degrees. The heat is making my diy co2 bubble much faster as well, so I just started to run an airstone at night.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

yup 28 here i lift up the hoods at night to let it all cool down. turn my lights on later too


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt my Africans have noticed the heat, steady 28 degrees  One good thing about a North facing condo!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I love living in the basement suit, it stays 10-15 degrees cooler then outside! The photoperiod at night is a great idea though.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Well i'm just glad we didn't have the heat wave like last year LOL, that was INSANE!!!


hey stephen. last year's heat wave is "nothing" compare to where we originally came from.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is 10 years old. It seems that long since we've had an actual heat wave.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree. I'm not good w heat, ironic since I was born in Malaysia, so I'm actually fine with Temps in the low 20s or high teens. Been great for my garden and have not worried about my tanks overheating.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Oops, made the same mistake of posting on old topic. lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

30D is life here in Kelowna, most people have A/C in the house here, dryer climate though. Ah-yes comfort!!!! LOL


----------

